# Updated Release Date for JL Bowtie Brigade Slot Cars



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just received my *Product Availability Update* from RC2/PM for September 2004 and it now shows that the *Bowtie Brigade R1* release date of *11/15/2004*!
I have been emailing two different contacts within RC2 for images of both the Bowtie Brigade Thunderjets and the Mopar Muscle X-Tractions but so far nothing is available for release. I have seen three of the prototypes, including the '67 Corvette Coupe, '62 Bubble Top Impala and the '59 Impala Convertible but was told I could not release images until they have been approved.

As I receive info, I will pass it along!

Also, anyone that is going to Lightning Fest 2004, be sure to get one of the *Green Chromed Yenko Camaro X-Traction* slot cars. Just 500 were made!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
Thank you so much for the info. It's a welcome releif to know there're still on track. I'm looking foward to the pics when available. I guess I'd better start saving up now.
Cheers...


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*Thanks for the update!*

Let's see, 11/15/04. That's about right. Two months after the first release date!

Well at least they haven't cancelled the series altogether! 

Bring em' on, I'll buy 'em!!:dude: 


NICK DANGER


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

nick danger said:


> Let's see, 11/15/04. That's about right. Two months after the first release date!
> 
> Well at least they haven't cancelled the series altogether!
> 
> ...


Definitely on track. Doesn't matter, I'll buy 'em whenever they arrive.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Me three. I haven't bought a full case since R5, just got a few individuals from R6 and R7. This DEFINITELY warrants a full case purchase...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Parkrndl, I believe you have that right. I just want to know who to order through to get them as they come out and not have to wait a month after everyone else already has them.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Motorcitytoyz, do you mind if I copy your post somewhere else?
Scott


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

noddaz,

Sure. The more people that have the correct info, the better for everyone.

Anyone wanting a safe and easy place to order them can do so via my website at www.motorcitytoyz.com 
(I still need to update info on my site and will do so later today)

You can be sure to receive your cars within 3-4 days after I receive them from RC2/PM. Just ask anyone that has dealt with me and they will say the same. Great Service, Communication and Fast Shipping....

Thanks

Motor City Toyz


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I can unconditionally recommend MotorCityToyz ... great customer service and support. They do it the way it ought to be done. If you go to any of the big slotcar shows in the Ohio/Michigan area stop by their table and meet the man behind it all. 

I think that if you do get to a show and meet some of the people behind the companies that you see coming up frequently in conversation on this board, like Slot Car Johnnies, JAG Hobbies, Buds HO, and many others, you'll see that a lot of these folks are collectors, racers, and fans of the hobby who are as enthusiastic about it as the rest of us are. That makes a big difference.


----------

